# Marriott Grand Chateau or Tahiti Village (Las Vegas)



## Quiet Pine (Dec 8, 2014)

Considering a week in Las Vegas and cannot decide between Marriott Grand Chateau and Tahiti Village. Tahiti Village shuttle to Town Square may be the deciding factor for me. Is construction still a problem at Grand Chateau? I don't want to overthink this and squander several more hours. Any opinions or suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 8, 2014)

Grand Chateau is a short walk to the strip. Tahiti Village is south of the airport. Tahiti Village has a lazy river, Grand Chateau has two smallish pools. Grand Chateau is a Marriott with Marriott quality. Tahiti Village is, well, I'm not certain. 

IMHO there is no way I'd stay at TV over GC unless I was a pool person, which I am not. Vegas is about the strip, GC is half a block off the strip while TV is 2 miles south of Mandalay Bay.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 8, 2014)

Quiet Pine said:


> Considering a week in Las Vegas and cannot decide between Marriott Grand Chateau and Tahiti Village.


What time of the year are you planning to come? Will it be you and your spouse or are you bringing any kids with you? What activities are important to you? Do you plan to spend most of your time on the Strip in the casinos or do you plan to do other activities in the area away from the Strip?

Knowing the answers to those questions would help in the decision making.


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm interested in perspectives on this as well.  I "upgraded" from Tahiti to Marriott Grand Chateau for spring break next April, and had considered Tahiti Village as well.  I know about the small pools, but we really enjoy Marriott quality accommodations and the proximity to the strip, albeit with our young children.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Dec 8, 2014)

*I think that both are nice*

I've heard that Harry Truman once talked about a 49/51 percent decision.  If there are two possibilities and they are both good, but there isn't a lot of difference between them, then it really doesn't matter all that much which decision you make.  I think that either the GC or the TV are both winners and that the choice is really dependent on your own interests.

Earlier this year we stayed at the GC, and it was very nice.  It totally met all of my expectations.  Clean, quiet.  But the shower leaked, the dishwasher leaked soak on the floor and the non-vented dryer took forever to dry clothes.  But none of those things were anything more than just "noise level" issues.  They didn't bother us in the least.

The only minor annoyances at the GC, were that the restaurants within walking distance were a bit pricey and if we wanted to drive our car, we had to have a valet get it for us.

At the TV, we will have self parking for our car so we will be able to easily get it to go to non-strip (and more affordable) restaurants.  We plan on using the TV shuttle or the bus to get us to the strip.  

We'll be to the TV (first time) in early February, so I will try to remember to come back to this thread and report whether I prefer the GC or the TV.


----------



## zinger1457 (Dec 8, 2014)

Quiet Pine said:


> Tahiti Village shuttle to Town Square may be the deciding factor for me.



I've stayed at Tahiti Village a couple times but it has been awhile, when I stayed there Town Square wasn't one of the shuttle stops, maybe it's changed since then.  The shuttle is very good and prompt for getting you back and forth to the strip.  I liked Tahiti Village but would have selected the Marriott if cost/availability wasn't a concern.  Typically you'll pay much more for a Marriott Chateau II Getaway then you would for a Tahiti Village.


----------



## suenmike32 (Dec 9, 2014)

BJRSanDiego said:


> We'll be to the TV (first time) in early February, so I will try to remember to come back to this thread and report whether I prefer the GC or the TV.



Please be sure and report back. We usually stay at GC, but wanted a change.
We enjoy having beverages at the pool and also the ability to BBQ. The last time at GC, they only had one pool and it was tiny. The chairs were filled and it was body to body sitting on the pool edges. 
The staff sort of looked at you sideways if you brought a small cooler with a couple cans of your own beer.
Lastly, the shuttle sounded like a nice perk as well. Glad to hear it"s prompt and dependable. Looking forward to trying TV.
Mike


----------



## Quiet Pine (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks for your replies, which are very helpful. I'm doing this in May and the price is the same for each, so that's not a concern. I don't know whether I'll be alone or with a spouse and I don't know whether I'll drive or fly. TripAdvisor gave TVV a 2014 Certificate of Excellence. I'm not a gambler, so the Strip is for strolling and people-watching. I expect to spend a lot of time in a lounge chair reading a stack of books. I've decided to try TVV, and perhaps I'll drop by GC to see if I have any regrets.
The decision pretty much is a tossup. I have only myself to satisfy, and I'll enjoy wherever I am.
Thanks again!


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 9, 2014)

suenmike32 said:


> Please be sure and report back. We usually stay at GC, but wanted a change.
> We enjoy having beverages at the pool and also the ability to BBQ. The last time at GC, they only had one pool and it was tiny. The chairs were filled and it was body to body sitting on the pool edges.
> The staff sort of looked at you sideways if you brought a small cooler with a couple cans of your own beer.
> Lastly, the shuttle sounded like a nice perk as well. Glad to hear it"s prompt and dependable. Looking forward to trying TV.
> Mike



GC has added a second, larger pool and gas grills with the completion of their 3rd tower. TV would still have the better pools, even with the newer, larger pool at GC. GC is on a small footprint. They'll never have a great pool scene.


----------



## kenh (Dec 9, 2014)

*Both have benefits*

I own at both resorts & have stayed at both multiple times. MGC is right in the middle of the Strip which is extremely handy. You really can park your car & walk the entire time or use city buses which for an all day ticket are reasonably priced. Great quality throughout this resort.

TV is approx 3 miles further down the Strip yet has many features we like. The pool is excellent with a sandy beach, plus the huge hot tub is open 24 hrs which is nice since if you get back after 10:00 pm & need to relax & soak after putting miles on your sore feet from sightseeing. It is away from the hustle & bustle of the Strip if that is what you want.

It really depends on what you like to do in Vegas, relax or run crazy


----------



## mjm1 (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for the insights here.

We will be staying at MGC right after Christmas and over New Years. First time there.  If we would like to view of the strip, which tower and direction of view should we request? Of course, we will ask for a high floor.  We are using Trust points, so won't have as high of priority compared to MGC owners.

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## dmharris (Jan 10, 2015)

We will be staying at Tahiti Village starting Jan 25 for a week in a one bedroom.  Any advice on room/building to request?  I'm more interested in a view of the natural beauty, and not the strip.  Thanks!


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jan 14, 2015)

dmharris said:


> We will be staying at Tahiti Village starting Jan 25 for a week in a one bedroom.  Any advice on room/building to request?  I'm more interested in a view of the natural beauty, and not the strip.  Thanks!



Stay in the tallest building - Bldg 5.  Ask for a west facing view in the highest floor.  It is a pleasant view.

BTW, the lazy river will be shut down for routine maintenance.  They have another pool but they have chosen to keep it fairly cool (like 80 degrees) and with an air temp in the 60's it feels chilly.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jan 14, 2015)

BJRSanDiego said:


> ...I will try to remember to come back to this thread and report whether I prefer the GC or the TV.



We just got back from TV.  

Comparing TV to the GC, I think that it is a toss up.  At Marriott there is a higher attention to the little details, the employees are friendlier and are trying to make your experience the best possible.  At TV, some employees were good, but several that we interfaced with were not particularly interested in my problems.  Also, at TV I got the feeling at times that on the continuum from making profits to satisfying the customer, that their "dial" was pointed a bit more to making profits.  

An example...At the restaurant, I ordered fish and chips (fries) and a side order of onion rings.  After a delay I inquired about when the side order - - I was told that the onion rings will be brought out with the main order, the fish and chips (fries).  When the food was delivered I found that they had substituted onion rings for the fries and I didn't get the separate side order and I didn't get any fries.  So they gave me fish and onion rings - - no fries.   I brought it to their attention and they said that they could take back the onion rinks and start a new (full) order of onion rings and a new order of fries.  But rather than wait for them to correct it by frying new food, I accepted the screwed up order.  When the bill came, they tried to charge me $2 more for the substitution.   When I told them it wasn't fair to charge me for their mistake, they didn't want to correct the bill.  It wasn't until I insisted  that it got corrected.  Also, there is a MANDATORY *20 percent tip* added to everyone's bill.  Although these things are kind of a small thing, it is indicative of a staff and management that doesn't do everything possible to make the customer happy.  (Side note:  1.5 hours later I had the symptoms of food poisoning - - probably the fish).

Some other data points?  The unit at the TV was comparable to the GC, except the couch was very dirty, the cushions misshapen from use, the table in front of the couch looked like it came from a second hand store.  The pools were being kept below their "above 82 degree" advertised temperatures (The lazy river was 78-79 degrees).  How can I be so sure?  I measured with a digital thermometer accurate to +/- 0.1 degree temp.  The noise from the airport was high from about 5:30 am to about 11 pm.  Oh...and I think that I got food poisoning from some fish that I ate at their "booze and bites" restaurant.  That removed two days from our vacation.  But "stuff happens".

Positives at TV?  There were a number of positives.  I liked the unit.  We got a 10th floor room with a spectacular view of the strip.  The paint was fresh.  The carpet was clean.  The unit had granite countertops.  All appliances worked.  The dryer at TV, while it sounded like a wood chipper, worked far better than the pathetic excuse for a dryer (non-vented) at the Marriott. I also preferred TV's off-strip location and ease of self-parking though.   There were a number of reasonable priced restaurants within 5 minutes of TV.  I found the Marriott valet service to be kind of a PITA and restaurants on the strip were very pricey.  We might go back to TV but would probably do it in warmer weather when we could enjoy the lazy river.  We are also going check on the reviews of the Carriage House, Polo Towers and the Jockey Club, etc. 

At the GC, there were a number of adult activities planned.  There were only kids activities at the TV.

Having said all of that, I probably slightly prefer the TV over the GC. They are both nice but different.   But I would also probably check out other places before returning.

Valley of the Fire and Red Rock Canyon areas were awesome.

I am planning on writing a more comprehensive review and posting it on Tug2.


----------



## bbstug1162015 (Jan 16, 2015)

I just got back from the Carriage House yesterday.  It's great if you value quick access to your room, large rooms, reasonable rates, handy concierge offering great deals, safety, hate the idea of being high up in case of a fire, free handy parking, easy access from airport and to strip, and easy access to buses going downtown, across the street from the Miracle Mile, quiet, full kitchen. con tile work in shower needs attention, allows cooking so some rooms have cooking smell, funny smoking it not allowed smoking kitchens is. Maids do adequate job but could be better. It's five minute walk from Planet Hollywood casino.  Hint try out the breakfast special at the "Cheeseburger" among the 200+ shops of the Miracle Mile. Go through the lower level of the next door Hilton and up one floor and out to the Miracle Mile. Once in Miracle Mile turn right to a great breakfast deal. Continue and you're across the street from Bellagio's which is celebrating the year of the goat exhibit.


----------



## james bond (Jan 17, 2015)

Great reviews of TV and MGC and Carriage House. I'm considering all three plus Polo Towers for a summer visit. I was wondering if all locations have free internet access and how strong the signals are. 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jan 17, 2015)

*TV internet*

When I was at TV last week, the internet was wifi.  I was in tower 5 and I had 4 of 5 bars (good signal).  I checked the upload and download speed and both were around 15 MBps which is also very good.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 17, 2015)

james bond said:


> Great reviews of TV and MGC and Carriage House. I'm considering all three plus Polo Towers for a summer visit. I was wondering if all locations have free internet access and how strong the signals are.




MGC is the best of these. I've stayed at Polo and was unimpressed. Wifi is better at Marriott (last week when I was there I got great signal and speed).


Sent from my iPad


----------

